# DWR Swan Survey?



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Is the DWR going to conduct swan surveys this year? I looked for an update on the DWR website. Has anyone seen any swans around yet? I haven't. Two of my three sons have a swan tag this year.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

They do Swan surveys every year. I've not seen any yet, give em a little bit.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php

Here is the link to the surveys for the last two years - it should give you an idea when the swans start showing up. I'd expect them to start flying for the surveys here shortly. Good luck to your two boys!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Yup.. Way too early. Plan on them being here in November.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

There's barely any water where they'll be resting in November. I was out at the BRBR on Saturday. Saddest hunt I've ever had there.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

^^^ Sad news Junior, Just hope they will hang around OB, Howard, and FB for a bit....


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> ^^^ Sad news Junior, Just hope they will hang around OB, Howard, and FB for a bit....


They started filling the units with water on October 1 and I thought 2 weeks would have filled it up completely. I was wrong. My motor barely made it through most of it and the mosquitos were horrible. To top it off, not a single duck. Of coarse I'm having the same luck at OB. Last year at this time I had 9 geese and 30 ducks dead. This year I'm at 3 ducks. I'm half tempted to start shooting my neighbor's Pekin ducks.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> There's barely any water where they'll be resting in November. I was out at the BRBR on Saturday. Saddest hunt I've ever had there.


Seems like it's dry all over the place it's way dry here where I'm at









All I got so far is this little pond unless I venture out to gunnison resevoir down here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> They started filling the units with water on October 1 and I thought 2 weeks would have filled it up completely. I was wrong. My motor barely made it through most of it and the mosquitos were horrible. To top it off, not a single duck. Of coarse I'm having the same luck at OB. Last year at this time I had 9 geese and 30 ducks dead. This year I'm at 3 ducks. I'm half tempted to start shooting my neighbor's Pekin ducks.


Nothing wrong with Pekin Duck. I have recipes.

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> There's barely any water where they'll be resting in November. I was out at the BRBR on Saturday. Saddest hunt I've ever had there.


Are you referring to unit 1? I hope not...

Sorry to hear things aren't going well. I had grand plans for waterfowl hunting this week (I have the week off), but when I saw how the weather was looking, I was grateful I bought an elk tag. So far the elk hunting hasn't been any good either, but I'm not being eaten alive by mosquitos at 8500 ft. The scenery is nice too.

A friend of mine hunted PSG yesterday and said it was absolutely abysmal. He never fired a shot. We were planning a hunt for Thursday but he decided (and I agreed) that it wouldn't be worth his vacation day. I just hope this isn't the new normal for Utah waterfowl hunting.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Btw. This is gunnison resevoir right now























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont count on swan tell Nov 2nd weekend. I got 7 tags to help fill this year and two of them are family members.Once they get here you better jump on them or they will be gone in a month


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Dont count on swan tell Nov 2nd weekend. I got 7 tags to help fill this year and two of them are family members.Once they get here you better jump on them or they will be gone in a month


I've always wanted to see a video of 5 or more swan (legally) drop from a flock. :grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I've always wanted to see a video of 5 or more swan (legally) drop from a flock. :grin:


Head to unit 1A and you just might see it happen. The first swan I shot came from a flock of 4 that made the mistake of crossing that dike on a Saturday evening. None of them escaped.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I've always wanted to see a video of 5 or more swan (legally) drop from a flock. :grin:


you will see two but all seven wont happen. dont have big enough boat for that.lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For those with Swan permits, you may want to consider Farmington Bay as an option. For the past several years the Swans have been using that WMA and surrounding area (clubs) heavily. They will start to show up in early November and gain in numbers until freeze up.


----------

